# Best exhaust for $500.00 or less



## V8INTERCEPTOR (Feb 22, 2006)

just want some opinions as to what you all think the best exhaust set up is for $500.00 or less. I want to buy something now but am not sure, or should i just save and buy something better? thanks for the responses.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

$500. you install or $500. parts & labor?


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

I hope you're talking about a catback and nothing more. If that's the case i've done this twice.

Get a great muffler and have a shop custom fab it to your liking. Smaller the shop, the cheaper it'll be.

I suggest two magnaflow 4x11's, or two dynomax ultra flows, a $30 summit racing X pipe, and stock pipe. That's around 250 before labor, which would be less than $100 where i've had my exhaust work done.


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

Magnaflow catback,if you look around you may be able to find one between $500 and $600.


----------



## V8INTERCEPTOR (Feb 22, 2006)

*Flowmaster? or magnaflow?*

ok thanks for the responses, but what is the difference between magnaflow catback and flowmaster mufflers?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Catback usually refers to a complete (new) system from the cat's to the muffler tips.

I had a small muffler shop replace my resonator with an x-pipe, replace my stock mufflers with flowmaster delta flow 40's and reuse my factory tips. The cost was around $350.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

JBA catback $399


----------



## 4 BKT VET (Mar 28, 2006)

Hows the interior drone, heavy?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Jeffs386 said:


> JBA catback $399


JBA is an "axle back" isn't it....?


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Good question! I havent found the answer yet, it's kind of vauge when you read the website?????


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

I had Meineke glasspacks installed for $90 including labor ($22 per glasspack, $40 labor, $6.72 tax). Sound is great... definitely louder but not too loud, very minimal drone, extremely minimal poping (i never notice either, some might). It's maybe 20% louder at idle and cruise, but maybe 50%-75% louder at WOT (it's really hard to quantify something like that). I'd post clips but having a gread dSLR camera i have to give up video/audio recording.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

I'd like to hear what that sounds like! Post some sound clips when you get a chance :cheers


----------

